# مباني مصرية "موضوع للتثبيت"



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

الحقيقه انا هبدا الموضوع ده ببعض المباني المصريه المميزه واللي هستمر في تقديم كل ما اجده من مباني مقامه في مصر فيه حتى يكون كمرجع لاي باحث عن المباني المصريه 

ابدا بالقصر الجمهوري


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

*تابع القصر الجمهوري*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

*المباني المصريه*

الموضوع الثاني قصر عابدين


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

*تابع قصر عابدين*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

*تابع قصر عابدين*

الملفات المرفقه لقصر عابدين ايضا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3934&stc=1&d=1146539873

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3935&stc=1&d=1146539965

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3936&stc=1&d=1146539965

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3937&stc=1&d=1146539965


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

انتظروا فهناك المزيد باذن الله


----------



## alaabreaka (2 مايو 2006)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## shrek (2 مايو 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## رامز (2 مايو 2006)

الصور جميله جدا" و فى انتظارالمزيد من التحف الفنيه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

اشكر مروركم اخواني وان شاء الله المزيد قادم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

*المباني المصرية الموضوع الثالث*

المتحف المصري


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

*تابع المتحف المصري*

تابع الصور

























ومازال هناك المزيد


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 مايو 2006)

أعجبني المتحف المصري الذي يحوي آلاف القطع الأثرية والذي تحول حسب ما اعتقد إلى قطعة اثرية 
بعد ان تجاوز عمره المائة عام.
مشكور ياأخ مومشاكس


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 مايو 2006)

اشكر مرورك اخي فيصل ونعم هو الان تحفة اثرية في القاهرة
وانتظر فهناك المزيد باذن الله


----------



## troy_119 (3 مايو 2006)

مش عارف اقولك ايه اخ مشاكس حقيقى رائع ...


----------



## troy_119 (3 مايو 2006)

و من الممكن التعرف على العديد من الحياه المصريه و المبانى المصريه من خلال 

http://www.emporis.com/en/


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

يشكرك اخي troy_119 والحقيقه انا حبيت اجمع بعض المشاريع المتميزه في مصر في موضوع واحد كمرجع للزائرين واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع بعد الانتهاء منه حتى يكون مميزا لرواد الملتقى


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع الرابع مشروع سيتي ستارز مركز تجاري ترفيهي فندقي ادراي سكني كمان*

يعتبر مجمع لكل العناصر السابقة 
اليكم الصور الرائعة لتصميم هذا المبنى


----------



## معمارية طموحة (3 مايو 2006)

اهلا بمصر واهل مصر
المباني في غاية الروووعة
وفي هذا الصدد الا يوجد عندك مباني اثرية او تاريخية جرت عليها الترميم؟
محتاجة الية ضروري


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مشروع سيتي ستارز*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مشروع سيتي ستارز*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مشروع سيتي ستارز*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مشروع سيتي ستارز*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

انتظروا فهناك المزيد باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اختي معمارية طموحه وان شاء الله هحاول اساعدك باذن الله في القريب العاجل حالة توافر المطلوب باذن الله واشكر مرورك على الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (4 مايو 2006)

شاكرين لكل هذا المجهود الموضوع كله رائع والصور جميله جدا انا معاك الموضوع ده لازمله تثبيت ربنا يوفقك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

اشكر ك اخي مصطفى على اهتمامك وردك على الموضوع وانا افتخر باول من يطلب التثبيت وانا الحقيقه اتمنى ذلك ان شاء الله 
وانتظر فهناك المزيد باذن الله


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 مايو 2006)

موضوع رااااااااااائع

وللامام دائما وفعلا يستح التثبيت

واني اري ان الملتقي الان اصبح به مواضيع كثيرة تستحق التثبيت واتمني من الادارة ان تحاول تمر علي كافة الموضيع وتثبيت ما تراه مفيد فغالبا ما يكون الموضوع في بدايته طلب مساعدة وينتهي بمعلومات قيمة تستحق التثبيت 

وشكرا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

اشكرك جودي واتمنى ذلك من الادارة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*مباني مصريه الموضوع الخامس*





مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور ولكنها كبيرة الحجم لذا سادعها في المرفقات


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

*تابع مشروع مكتبة الاسكندرية*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

الحقيقه هناك صور كثيره عن مكتبة الاسكندريه لكني اكتفيت بهذا القدر حتى لا تدعو للملل 
وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله في مشاريع اخرى


----------



## وفاء (4 مايو 2006)

انا سافرت لمصر وعشقت جمالها و اصالتها وطيبة قلوب شعبها !!!!
شكرااااا على الصور الرائعة..........


----------



## alaa din (4 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (4 مايو 2006)

اشكر مرورك اختي وفاء واخي علاء اللدين على اهتمامكم بالرد على الموضوع 
والحقيقه اختي وفاء ده من ذوقك ومصر دايما بلد لجميع العرب ومليئة بالكنوز الجميلة والحقيقه الموضوع بتاعي ده مجرد امثله لما تحويه من العديد من الكنوز والتي احاول جاهدا جمعها اليكم ان شاء الله 
والحقيقه الموضوع ده مش ليا لوحدي الجميع ممكن سشاركوني فيه بس ياريت التسلسل للمباني حتى يظهر بطريقة جيدة وشكرااااااااااامرة اخرى


----------



## mohamed aseer (5 مايو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا ، موضوعك رائع فعلااااااااااااا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد وده مش غريب عنك ردك الجميل يديني دفعه للامام دائماااااااا
شكراااااااا وان شاء الله هناك المزيد


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 مايو 2006)

*مباني مصريه الموضوع السادس البنك الاهلي*


----------



## mohamed aseer (5 مايو 2006)

اجمل ما فى مواضيعك انها مغطيه مبانى كان نفسى فعلا اعرف تصميمها كامل عامل ازاى ؟
حقيقى موضوعك رااائع و مجهود عظيم منك ، ياريت يتثبت


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 مايو 2006)

اشكرك جدا اخي محمد على الرد والحقيقه انا نفسي يتثبت فعلا 
وانا الحقيقه ببحث بكل جهدي لاثراء الموضوع بما هو جديد بس الفتره دي الضغط كبير شويه علشان مشروع التخرج لكن ان شاء الله كلما سنحت لي الفرصه ساضيف ما هو جديد باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 مايو 2006)

*مباني مصريه الموضوع السابع مقر الاتحاد الافريقي*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مقر الاتحاد الافريقي*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مقر الاتحاد الافريقي*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 مايو 2006)

اسف لتكرار الصور السابقه مرتين خطا في السيرفر فاعدت الضغط 
ارجو المعذرة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 مايو 2006)

*تابع صور مقر الاتحاد الافريقي*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (8 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع الثامن قصر خاص جمعية احمد عرابي*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (8 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع العاشر قصر الفنون*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

ااااااااااااااااااائع 

الي الامام دائما


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع التاسع قصر الفنون*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

اشكرك يا جودي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع التاسع قصر الفنون*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع التاسع قصر الفنون*

تانع المرفقات


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع التاسع قصر الفنون*

تابع المرفقات


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

اخى السلام عليكم
باين عليك عندك حس فنى جميل


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

بس فى حاجة
انت عمارة هندسة والا فنون


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

عموما اى ان كان فانت فعلا فنان


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

رائع


و لك مني تحياتي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

ahmed_civil 
الحقيقه اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الرد الجميل والحقيقه انت اللي فنان فعلا وانا الحقيقه كليه هندسه قسم عماره مش فنون 
وكمان اشكر arch_sohaib 
اشكرك جدا لمرورك على الموضوع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع العاشر دار الاوبرا المصريه*


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (9 مايو 2006)

*تابع الاوبرا المصريه*


----------



## hamido (10 مايو 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا والصور جميلة جدا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (10 مايو 2006)

اشكر لك مرورك اخي الكريم وده شرف ليا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

القسم الاول من الموضوع مباني الفصول والمعامل والمدرجات


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

تابع القسم الاول الفصول والمدرجات والمعامل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

تابع القسم الاول الفصول والمدرجات والمعامل


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 مايو 2006)

مشكور أخ مشاكس لقد زرت مصر سابقا وأنت تعيد لي الذكريات....


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي وحبيبي فيصل على ردك ويارب تيجي مصر تاني واقوملك بالواجب باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

القسم الثاني قسم النحت وفصول تابعه لكليه الفنون التطبيقية


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

تابع القسم الثاني فصول قسم النحت


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

تابع القسم الثاني قسم النحت وفصول تابعه لكليه الفنون التطبيقية


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الحادي عشر جامعة حلوان*

القسم الثالث سكن الطلبه


----------



## mohamed aseer (11 مايو 2006)

انا مش هاشكرك المره ديه ، لان الشكر ده حاجه بسيطه جدا
بس انا عايز اقول ان موضوعك من اجمل المواضيع بالنسبه ليا ، خصوصا انك بدأت تعرفنى على ابنيه انا ماكنتش اعرف انها فى مصر ، واثرت فضولى انى اروح اشوفها ، زى جامعه حلوان
حقيقى انا انبهرت بيها جدا ، و فعلا باذن الله هاحاول ازروها
ياريت بس تقولى مين مصمم الجامعه ؟ ، والاقى فين معلومات عن التصميم ؟، سواء مجله تقولى عددها و اسمها ، او اى مكان احصل منه على معلومات عن التصميم الرائع ده ، عايز اعرف المصمم و فلسفته ايه ؟

و حاجه تانيه 
موضوعك رائع جدا جدا جدا ، كدعايه سياحيه لمصر على النت ، ياريت تفكر تشترك فى منتديات اجنبيه و تنشر فيها موضوعك ده ، حقيقى هايبقى موضوع رائع تعرف بيه ناس كتير مصر فيها ايه ، و اعتبر ده واجب وطنى


----------



## miro1_6 (11 مايو 2006)

مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مواضيعك كلها رائعة
اظنك ستكون ذا شان كبير فى المستقبل
على فكرة هل انت هندسة عين شمس ام القاهرة؟؟


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

اخي وحبيبي محمد انا الحقيقه يزيدني فخرااااااا تواصلك مع مواضيعي والحقيقه ده يدل على اهتمامك الشديد بما هو جديد وحرصك الدائم على المساعده للغير وده مش غريب عليك دائمااااااااااا
كمان احب اشكرك جدااااااا على كلامك الجميل ده ومش عارف والله اعبر ازاي عن مدي شكري ليك وامتناني لشخصك الكريم وده والله يمنحني دفعه للامام دائماااااا فشكرااااا لك اخي العزيز
اما بالنسبه لموضوع جامعة حلوان فانا الحقيقه كنت واضعه عالجهاز عندي من فتره كبيره جدااااا والحقيقه كنت جايبه من مجلة تصميم وفيها الشرح الكافي لهذه الجامعه وتصميمها لكن انا للا سف الشديد لا اذكر رقم العدد لانه منذ فتره كبيره جداااا قد وضعته فاعذرني في هذا انما كل ما املك قوله انها في مجلة تصميم ان شاء الله 
و مره اخرى اكرر شكري لك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 مايو 2006)

miro1_6 
اشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع والحقيقه انتي الراااااائعه وشكرااا على اطرائك ليا وانا الحقيقه ما استاهلش كل ده واتمنى ان نكون جميعا لنا شان كبير في المستقبل 
اما بالنيبه لتساؤلك عن الكليه التي انا منها 
فلي فقط مداخله انا من هندسة المنوفيه ولكن هو عين شمس او القاهره بس هما اللي في الرياده لا احنا عندنا برضه ناس ممكن يجي منهم ان شاء الله 
على العموم ربنا يوفقك وشكراااااااااا جدااااا لكي


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 مايو 2006)

*مباني مصريه الموضوع الثاني عشر*

مشروع سموحه جرين تاورز تحت الانشاء


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع الثاني عشر مشروع سموحه جرين تاورز*

تابع الصور


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 مايو 2006)

*مباني مصريه الموضوع الثالث عشر*

مبنى كلية حقوق بنها


----------



## taz architect (13 مايو 2006)

swar gameela bs l7ad 2mta 7anefdal mokayadeeen b eltorraass...lazm no7'rog nshoof fi 2ih....to be updated......look for modern architecture...hi-tech..deconstruction....modernism...hyperspace.....etc.

elsewar gameeela gdan......msh 3arf anta gebtaha mneeeeeeeen
allah ma3ak....shokran 3ala elswar elgameela


----------



## miro1_6 (15 مايو 2006)

ارجو ان تسمح لى بمساعدتك فى عرض المبانى المصرية دون ان يكون هناك تدخل او مضايقة....
فهى فى النهاية افادة لافراد المنتدى .....
واكرر مرة اخرى ان المشاريع اكثر من رائعة....
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا الى الخير..


----------



## sos (16 مايو 2006)

thanx alot


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

taz architect 
اشكر مرورك عالموضوع والحقيقه ارائك جميله لكن لا غنى عن التراث والذي هو كنز دائم لنا وحتى المشاريع الجديده لو اضفت عليها شيئا من التراث لزادته جمالا انا الحقيقه لا اتفق معك في هذا 
اما من جهة التطور فالجميع يعرف ان المباني الحديثه تضم افكارا متعدده وجميله لكن التراث لا غنى عنه
miro1_6 
الحقيقه انا انتظر مشاركتك جداااااا وانا كنت ذكرت سابقا ان الموضوع مفتوح للجميع حتى ننال الفائده وليس محصورااا على انا فقط وانما للجميع المشاركه اتمنى ان ارى مشاركتك تزيد من جمال الموضوع وتثري من الفن المعماري المصري ولكن كنت اتمني منك الكحافظه على الترتيب فقط حتى يكون موضوع متميز ومنظم 
ومره اخرى اشكرك جداااااااااااااا ومنتظر منك المواضيع التاليه 
sos 
اشكرك جداااااااااااا لمرورك وردك الجميل 
ولكم جميعااااا الشكر 
وملا حظه فقط لكي اختي ميرو اتمنى الا يكون هناك اعاده للمشاريع السابقه وشكراااااا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع الرابع عشر مشروع المكتبه المركزيه في المنصوره*


----------



## monaliza (16 مايو 2006)

المواضيع التي قمت بعرضها بجد قويــــة جـدآآآآآآ
ونحن في أنتظار المزيد من المواضيع المتميزة 
وأن شاء الله نشوف لك مشاريع من تصميمك ذو قيمة عالية 
وتصبح _معماري عالمي ومتميز_


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

monaliza 
اشكر لك مرورك عالموضوع واشكرك على الرد الجميل وده كتير جدااااااا عليا 
وده كل امنياتي ان شاء الله ان يكون منا علماء بارزين في مجال العماره ان شاء الله واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان اكون انا وانت منهم ان شاء الله 
ومره اخرى اشكر لك اطرائك الجميل لي وللموضوع


----------



## ahmed kandil (16 مايو 2006)

كم هى عظيمة تلك المجموعة من الصور
لا اعتقد ان هناك حكومة تستطيع ان تقنع اليوم دافعى الضرائب ان يقبلوا انشاء مبنى مثل قصر الرئاسة بعابدين
ارجو ان نتمكن من المحافظة عليه و صيانته


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

اشكرلك مرورك عالموضوع والحقيقه انا بشوف دائما ان الاعمال المعماريه بتاعة زماااااااااان كان فيها حريه في التصميم والتشطيبات الداخليه وتجد انها فعلا تعبر عن كونها تحفه معماريه 
وانا فعلا اتفق معاك في رايك وشكراااااااااا لك


----------



## taz architect (16 مايو 2006)

انا فى رايى ان هذا المشروع جميل و لكنه عادى.....يمكن لاي معماري صنعه او تنفيذه........
يجب أن نوسع آفاقنا الى أبعد من ذلك......فالعماره ليست صندوق يتم تفريغ الفراغات فيه......فلماذ 
افكر في الشكل الصندوقي .....و اتعامل معه على أنه صندوق.......لماذا لا انظر لهذا الصندوق بمنظور 
آخر.....و أبدأ في نقض كل ضلع فيه....و أبدأ التفكير بشكل مختلف........ارجو تقبل رأيى.....

read moreabout derrida......and his theory

thanks mr moshkes.......that project is very usefull to get more meanings


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

اولا اود ان اشكرك على الرد الجميل والذي ينبع من معماري لديه حس فريد 
انا معاك فعلا انا احب المباني التي تساعد على الابداع لذلك ارى في كثير من الاحوال وجود مباني معينه على شكل مستطيلات فعلا لكن بعمل المعالجات لها تجدها رائعه جداااا وذلك لان الشكل الصريح يعطي القوه فقط ولكن انا اجد ان بوجود بعض البروزات التي لا تضيف جمالا فقط للشكل ولكن تمنحه وظيفه معينه كالظلال مثلا او تاكيد مدخل او ما شابه يعطي اثراء للمبنى من الشكل والوظيفه وعموما اشكرك على ردك وهذا ما اتمناه دائما ان يكون الموضوع المطروح ليس فقط للرؤيه ولكن لنتعلم منه اشياء تفيدنا في مستقبلنا 
وشكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (16 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع الخامس عشر مبنى سكني تجاري*

والحقيقه انا اشتم منه رائحة المعماري الكبير احمد ميتو لكن لست متاكدا من ذلك الا انه شعور من داخلي فقط


----------



## monaliza (17 مايو 2006)

اشكرت اخي moshkes_83 على هذا المثال الجيد
بس فيه الترس زوايا حادة تعوق التنظيف 
كان يمكن تلافيها


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 مايو 2006)

تسلم مشاكستك يا مشاكس ..
دنت راااائع :5: :5:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (17 مايو 2006)

اشكرك موناليزا على ردك وفعلا معاكي حق من جهة وجود الزوايا الصعبه دي ودي فعلا من العيوب التصميميه اللتي قد نقول ان المعماري لا يهتم بها حتي يصل للشكل الذي يريده ولكني مع المقوله العظيمة ان الشكل يتبع الوظيفة ولا اتفق مع عكسها هنا نجد ان العديد من المعماريين يتجاهلون هذه الفكره جدااااا
على العموم تهمني ملا حظاتك لنستفيد منها وشكراااااالكي جداااااااا

اخي فيصل الحصني حبيب قلبي اشكرك على ردك الجميل ومازلت على رايي بانك انت الراااااائع وانت كنز ملتقانا الدائم فشكرااااا لك لمرورك وده يزيدني شرف ويزيد من معنوياتي جدااااا


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

والله بجد مشكور جدا على مجهودك الرائع مشاكس


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي محمود على اهتمامك الدائم فشكراااا لك


----------



## miro1_6 (18 مايو 2006)

المشروع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
انا اتعقدت....


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 مايو 2006)

ليه التعقيد ياميرو المشروع عادي بامكانك ان تصممي ما هو افضل


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع السادس عشر مركز تجاري ترفيهي*

الإستشاري العام للمشروع : م/ رءوف خورشيد أمين


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (19 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع السابع عشر مول طلعت حرب*


----------



## miro1_6 (20 مايو 2006)

مشروع كبييييير وراااااااااااااااااائع .... يارب ناخد المشروع ده السنة اللى جاية علشان انقله
.....بهزر...
الف شكر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مايو 2006)

شكراااا ياميرو وليه يعني عادي ممكن تاخدي بس فكره منه والباقي يكون ابداعك انتي وانا واثق انك ان شاء الله هتبدعي في المستقبل لان افكارك بتدل على كده


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 مايو 2006)

*الموضوع الثامن عشر المكتبة المركزية لجامعة القاهرة*

أ.د.علي رأفت


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 مايو 2006)

لكن المبنى الخير مش عارف والله هو اتنفذ ولا لا علشان الامانه 
لكن انا اتوقع انه تم تنفيذه والله اعلم


----------



## عبده غباشي (21 مايو 2006)

في البداية أانا أول مرة أكتب في الموضوع ده
بجد جزاك الله خيرا أخ مشاكس على هذا الموضوع الرائع و الجهد المتواصل

أنا شفت كل المشاريع اللي عرضتها صورة صورة 

لكن عندي تعليق بسيط 
أولا : الموضوع مش موضوع اقتباس من التراث من عدمه
و لكن انت بدأت بمشاريع ممتازة زي القصور و سيتي ستارز
و المركز الأفريقي مرورا ببعض المشاريع ذات الطابع المميز و التصميم المتميز زي مباني جامعة حلوان و مبنى أمريكانا

اسمحلي أقول وجهة نظري

وهي : إنك حطيت مشاريع أخرى لا تؤهل إنها تيجي جنب المشاريع دي زي ( البنك الأهلي و المبنى اللي أنت قلت عليه شبه شغل أحمد ميتو و مكتبة المنصورة و لا مكتبة علي رأفت ..... )

معلش ما كانش ينفع تخلط بين دول و دول عشان خاطر إن الحاجة اللي بتجمعهم مع بعض إنهم كلهم من مصر 
ماهو لو الموضوع كده مالوش حدود (limit ) مش هنخلص و مش هينتهي 
ده غير إن الانطباع اللي أنا خدته من أول كام مشروع إني فعلا و الله كنت مبسوط جدا جدا 
لكن بعدكده بدأت أحس بالملل مش عشان كتير لأ 
عشان السبب اللي قلتلك علي 

لكن فعلا فعلا جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الخارق ده


----------



## عبده غباشي (21 مايو 2006)

بالنسبة لمشروع جامعة حلوان للاخ أو الأخت اللي كانت بتسأل هوه موجود عندي عالكمبيوتر في العدد الخامس 
و الله أعلم


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله ، شكرا ليك اخ مشاكس على مجهودك الرائع ، و ممكن فعلا تعمل موضوع تانى تحت اسم مشاريع لمعمارين من مصر (مثلا) ، و تضع فيه المشاريع اللى مش تراثيه او مش تاريخيه او مش رمز لمعمار مصر، و بكده يبقى فيه تصنيف فعلا ، و اعتقد ان رأى الاخ غباشى ممتاز فعلا ، و ياريت يا اخ غباشى ترسل المعلومات اللى عندك عن جامعه حلوان ، يبقى جزاك الله كل خير ، لانى حقيقى محتاج اعرف معلومات اكتر عن تصميم الجامعه ديه .


----------



## منمنه (21 مايو 2006)

مشكور جدا اخى المشاكس
على المبانى الحلوة
على فكرة انا مصرية 
واول مرة اشوف الحاجات الحلوة دى
بس مش كلها طبعا
الله يوفقك بالحياة 
اختك منمنه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

اشكركم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لابعد مدى تتصورونه اخواني الاعزاء وفعلا انا معاك اخي عبده غباشي تمااااما في مقترحك لكن لو بايدي اعدل في المشاركه كان ممكن لكن لو يقدر المشرفين كده ياريت والمنفعه ان شاء الله للجميع 
وياريت كل من لديه مشاركات ياجماعه يرسلها انا بحس ان الموضوع ده ليا لوحدي لا انا نفسي مشاركاتكم معايا علشان يكون اكبر واكبر ومش مهم والله الاسم المحطوط عالموضوع ممكن المشرفين زي ما قلت يقسموه حسب رغبتهم وانا بالطبع موافق والله لان اللي بيحط موضوع ان وضعه علشان اسمه يبقى والله مش قاصد وجه الله وانا والحمد لله اقصد وجه الله في الموضوع بمعنى انه ليس لمجرد زيادة مشاركاتي او ماشابه 
معلش خرجت بره شويه عن الاطار على العموم اشكركم جداااااااا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

اختي منمنه اشكرك جدااااا لاهتمامك الدائم وربنا يوفقك في حياتك دائمااا ان شاء الله ومنتظر مشاركاتك هنا او في الملتقى بوجه عام 
ممكن تحطيلنا مباني من الاسكندريه مثلا اوبمعنى اصح تحف من الاسكندريه ولكي جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبده غباشي (22 مايو 2006)

أشكرك أخ أسير و أخ مشاكس على اهتمامكم برأيي و يا ريت فعلا نسعى مع المشرفين عشان نصنف الكلام ده و بالذات الاهتمام بالجزء اللي في الأول ( سواء المباني الأثرية أو اللي فيها نوع من الرمزية )
مع وجود بعض المشاريع الكبيرة ( اللي أنا شايفها من وجهة نظري متميزة جدا في تصميمها ) زي جامعة حلوان و التحاد الأفريقي و غيرهم
معلش يا أخ أسير المعلومات اللي عندي هي مجرد صور انتقى الأخ مشاكس أفضلها و الباقي مش حلوين أوي زي دول و كلهم من مجلة تصميم


----------



## mohamed aseer (22 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ غباشى ، و انا مش عايز صور ، انا عايز المقال عن المشروع . شكرا ليك مره اخرى .


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (22 مايو 2006)

*معااااااااااااااك في الراي*

اشكركم جميعا على الرد ولكن انا مش عارف المشرفين اكلمهم ازاي لو ممكن تكلمهم انت وانا موافق


----------



## منمنه (23 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى محمد على تعاونك وردك الجميل
وان شاء الله بفيد المنتدى بما استطيع
ولكن ادعيلى اخلص امتحاناتى الاول وبعدها ان شاء الله اتفرغ للمنتدى
فأنا هنا بين اخوانى


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (23 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله تخلصي امتحاناتك على خير وانا كمان باذن الله ونعود لمشاركات افضل في المنتدي ان شاء الله


----------



## miro1_6 (24 مايو 2006)

بشمهندس مشاكس سبق وان اقترحت عليك اضافة بعض المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع الذى بذل فيه مجهود راائع ارجو منك ان تضيفها الى موضوعك دون ان يكون هناك تدخل منى من اى نوع وساترك لك هذه المهمة تؤديها حسب ما ترى انه مفيد اذا كان ذلك صعبا فلا باس هذا مجرد اقتراح لاننى لن اكمل الموضوع الخاص بى الا بعد وقت طويل
على العموم اذا نويت ان تقوم بذلك فستجد المشاريع فى الموضوع الخاص بمشاريع مصرية
والسلام عليكم


----------



## miro1_6 (24 مايو 2006)

مرة اخرى
اسفة اذا كان هذا تدخل منى ولكنى فقط اردت ان يكون هذا الموضوع مرجع شامل للمبانى المصرية
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 مايو 2006)

لا عادي طبعا اتمنى منك المشاركه في هذا الموضوع وهذا ليس تطفلا ابدا ولكن اكمال للموضوع وعلى العموم انا سبقت وقلت لكي ان تضيفي ما شئتي في اي وقت مع الحفاظ على الترتيب حتى يظهر في صوره جيده فقط ولم اعترض ابدا لان هذا هو ما نسعى ايه وهو مساعدة الاخرين وليس حب الذات وتاكدي اني والله يعلم وضعت هذا الموضوع لاني في سابق عهدي بالعماره كنت اتمنى ان اجد بعضا من هذه المباني ولكني لم استطع وهذه المباني كانت مع اناس مقربين لي ولكنهم لم يكونوا يريدوا ان يعلم بها احد غيرهم 
فلمثل هؤلاء وامثالهم انا اضع الموضوع حتى يمكن للجميع ان يشاركوا فيه وان يحصلوا على ما فيه من مباني حصلت عليها بعد صبر كبير مع ان منها ما هو في مجلات التصميم وغيرها من خارجه الا انني اهديها للجميع 
ومره اخري انا لا اعارض مشاركتك ابدا حتى في اي موضوع اخر وتاكدي انك الافضل ان شاء الله 
واتمنى لك باذن الله ان تكونين على درجة عاليه من العلم باذن الله


----------



## rajab (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلا مشاكس........................................
ربنا يبارك فيك شىء بديع فعلا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي رجب على مرورك وفيك يبارك الله


----------



## مسلمة لله (25 مايو 2006)

ربنا يوفقك ياا مشاكس بجد تستحق الشكر على هذا المجهود الراااااااائع


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (25 مايو 2006)

اشكرك الشكر لله وليس لي 
نفسي اكمل الموضوع بس الامتحانات شغاله ربنا يستر


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع و الصور اخى


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

hmada130 
اشكرك اخي الكريم 
واكرر مرارا الموضوع ليس لي وحدي بامكان الجميع المشاركه فيه ولكن بشرط ان يحافظوا على الترتيب ليظهر بمظهر مشرف فقط 
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

*مباني مصريه الموضوع التاسع عشر*

اركديا مول مركز تجار سكني


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

*تابع الموضوع التاسع عشر*

اركيديا مول مركز تجاري سكني


----------



## mariam ID (26 مايو 2006)

عن جد شكرا على صور المتحف وعقبال ما يجي يوم وزوره


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (26 مايو 2006)

ان شاء الله تتحقق امنياتك وتيجي وتزوريه باذن الله 
اشكرك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 يونيو 2006)

*الموضوع العشرين*

المركز التعليمي للعلوم والدراسات المتطورة


----------



## mohamed aseer (2 يونيو 2006)

بقالك كتير مش موجود ، ربنا معاك فى مشروعك و معايا انا كمان ، المشروع ده برده عاجبنى جدا
بس هوا لسه ماتنفذش ولا ايه ؟ ياريت بس معلومات سريعه عنه
المكان ( فين فى مصر ) ، مصمم ، تابع لهيئه ايه ، التنفيذ . كده يعنى
و عوده بمشاركه رائعه فعلا منك.


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك يا محمد وربنا معاك ومعايا في المشروع والمبنى ان شاء الله هاذكرلك عنه فيما بعد وشكرااااا


----------



## troy_119 (15 يونيو 2006)

مشرووووووووووع سان ستيفانو ان شاء الله راح احاول اضيفه بس لما مشكله الارفاق تتحل ..انتظرونى


----------



## mahmoud h3 (26 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع مع العلم تجاهل مشاريع هامة جدا مثل نيل سيتي و برج القاهرة و وزارة الخارجية


----------



## miro1_6 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الى الامام دائما مشاريع رائعة حقا...................................


----------



## miro1_6 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*فيديو هدية:*

فيديو لمشروع سيتى ستارز هدية منى لهدا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع واتمنى ان تضيفه الى المشروع للترتيب .....
وربنا يوفقك فى مشروع التخرج وتعود لتفيد الجميع ان شاء الله....



http://rapidshare.de/files/33843537/City_Stars_Cap02_Eng.avi.html


----------



## DOSH (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك ان شاء الله

بجد موضوع رائع و جميل جدا

و ان شاء الله قريبا هاشارك معاك لاثراء المنتدى اكثر و اكثر.


----------



## nagm_1200 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اع[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]جبني جدا هذا العمل العريق وهذا ينبي بانه كانت هنالك حضارة ونهضة معماريه كبيرة جدا[/grade]


----------



## semsem-Rash (21 سبتمبر 2006)

صور رائعه جدا


----------



## hanan.. (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد روعه يا مشاكس ربنا يوفقك


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع النايل سيتى بالقاهرة:*

صور المشروع:


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*تابع:مشروع النايل سيتى بالقاهرة:*

صور المشروع:


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*تابع :مشروع نايل سيتى:*

تابع:صور المشروع:


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع جراند حياة القاهرة:*

يقع الفندق على جزيرة الروضة بالقاهرة، في مرفأ هادئ على النيل مباشرة، كما يمثل موقع الفندق موقعاً وسطاً ممتازاً في وسط قلب القاهرة الذي تتجمع فيه الأعمال والمتاجر. ويبعد الفندق 20 كيلومتراً فقط / أو 14 ميلاً عن مطار القاهرة الدولي، كما يبعد عشرة كيلومترات/ أو ستة أميال من أهرامات الجيزة.


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*تابع: مشروع جراند حياة القاهرة:*

معلش يا جماعة مش لاقية بلانات للمشروع:


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*سان ستيفانو جراند بلازا-عالمك الخاص:*

صور المشروع:
فى الرابط التالى وهو موضوغ للاخ مشاكس وتم اضافته ليكون الموضوع كاملا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17378


وتلك صفحة اخرى بها صور حية وفيديو مصور للمناظير الداخلية والخارجية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17378&page=4


----------



## miro1_6 (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع:حلوان تاورز:*

اعزرونى لان الصور صغيرة:


----------



## miro1_6 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله هناك المزيد....
ونتمنى ان يعود مشاكس ليضيف الافضل.......


----------



## رندا. (27 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
والله تحف فنية ومعمارية رائعة وان شاء الله ربنا يكتبلي ازورها ويتم استقبالي في القصر الجمهوري ههههههههههههه
ويعطيك العافية اخ مشاكس
واذا كانت مشاكستك بهالابداع وهالروعة فاستمر
ومبارك عليكم الشهر


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (30 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر كل من رد على الموضوع في غيابي 
واشكر المهندسه ميرووووو جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
واعجز عن شكري لها لاستكمال الموضوع وده هيخليني ان شاء الله اكمل فيه باذن الله لكن ده مش معناه انك تتوقفي لا ساعديني بجد اعجز عن شكرك 
واشكر مهندسه رندا لردها الجميل ورمضان كرم للمسلمين جميعا 
والحقيقه انا غبت عن المنتدى تقدروا تقولوا تفاريح التخرج لكن الحمد لله هعود بقى قبل ما ربنا يستر يارب وما اروحش الجيش يارب وهكمل باذن الله الموضوع اللي بداناه سويا من البدايه للنهايه باذن الله مع اني مش حاسسله نهايه لان المباني في مصر مالهاش اخر 
اشكركم مره اخي واشكرك ميروووووووو جدا جدا جدا


----------



## miro1_6 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الف حمد لله على السلامة لكم جميعا ونتمنى ان يعود بقية الاعضاء المتميزين مرة اخرى بعد التخرج لنستفيد من خبراتكم.........
ان شاء الله كلما سنحت لى الفرصة ساحاول ان اضيف اكثر ولكننى منشغلة جدا سنة ثانية صعبة اوى ومش راحمينا .........
على العموم لا شكر على واجب هده افادة لكل افراد المنتدى والموضوع حقيقى رائع ويستحق الاضافة...


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع الرابع والعشرون*

بعد ان اضافت الاخت ميرو المواضيع الحادي والعشرون والثاني والعشرون والثالث والعشرون اعود من جديد لاكمل المواضيع بالموضوع الرابع والعشرون وهو
المكتبة المركزية لجامعة المنصورة والتي ساضعها في المرفقات ليراها الجميع باذن الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 يناير 2007)

*تابع الموضوع الرابع والعشرون*

المكتبة المركزية بالمنصورة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يناير 2007)

اخونا المشاكس

فعلا صور جميلة

وتذكرنا بمناطق ومباني بمصر الحبيبة


مشكورا ياغالي


----------



## نادية (19 يناير 2007)

صور روووووووووووووووووعة 
مش قادرة اعلق


----------



## miro1_6 (19 يناير 2007)

حمد لله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس
كنت فاكراك نسيتنا

والف مبروك على الاضافات الجديدة
ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## عبير حسن (19 يناير 2007)

الصور جميلة جداااااااااا جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## هيثم محمد (19 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وبالتوفيق باذن لله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (19 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا جماعه على ردودكم الجميله وبرضه بعيد واكرر ان الموضوع مش ليا لوحدي الموضوع لكل من يريد اضافة مباني في مصر ويكمل الترقيم بعدي مثلما فعلت الاخت ميرو 
وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (19 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عباس (20 يناير 2007)

مشكور على مجهودك...... بس المتحف مش ظاهر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع 
لقد امتعتنا

جزاك الله خيرا

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**عن أبي أيوب رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستاً من شوال كان كصيام الدهر رواه مُسلِمٌ
**عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## المهندسه نور (24 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعه بجد مش عارفها اقول ايه 
بجد شكرا ليكم
فعلا مجهود يستحق التثبيت فى المنتدى


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر كل من رد على الموضوع واشكر كل من ساهم فيه 
واتمنى من الله ان يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم وان ينتفع به الجميع


----------



## فيديل2007 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي مؤمن بالله،بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع؛وانشاءلله ابداعات جديدهومستمره......ولكن ارجو منك خدمه بما انك في صدد المباني المصريه اتمنى لو تساعدني في الحصول على مثال مشابه لمشروع تخرجي وهو(مشروع سياحي في منطقه اثريه)وانا اعرف ان مصر هي من اكثر الدول العربيه المشتهره بهذه المشاريع(المشاريع السياحيه القريبه من الاهرامات وغيرها من الاثار المصريه الاخرى)فارجو ان تساعدني اذا كنت تستطيع...وارجو ان تكون مخططات تفصيليه ...ولك مني الشكر الجزيل....


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

:14: رائع فعلا رائع شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار.........


----------



## ffares213 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

قصور ولا في الأحلام شكرا جزيلا:8: :8:


----------



## crismis2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا كتيير على هالصور


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (27 أبريل 2008)

ماااااااااا اصدق

موضوع مثل هذا كيف يغوص ولا حياتي شفته لكن بالصدفة كنت ابحث عن كلمات في المنتدى وحصلته !!!!!!!!

آآآآآآآآآآآآآه من جد غني غني غني لدرجة مو قادرة اكمله 
هذا موسوعة ما شاء الله مو موضوع


ما شاااااء الله من جد رائع لازم ارجع اكمل متابعته 


سلاااام


----------



## ابوميسم (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك صور جميلة جدا..


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 أبريل 2008)

اتمنى لو استطيع اضيف المزيد اذا سنحت لي الفرصه ان شاء الله
شاكرا لكم ردودكم واهتمامكم


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 أبريل 2008)

الصور جميله جدا


----------



## العماري المعماري (30 أبريل 2008)

والله مشكورررررررررررر وما قصرت يابش مهندش


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكر كل من رد على الموضوع وبصراحه كنت اتذكر بعض مواضيعي ولكن هذا الموضوع كان له ذكريات معي فارجو من الله ان ينفع الجميع وان تكون المشاركات خالصه لوجهه الكريم


----------

